# Great White Attack Yak!



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Nice read... I would also pee in my pants if a great white had stalked me in my yak for 30 minutes...

http://www.fishingkites.co.nz/sharks/greatwhitesharkattack.html


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Wow!!!!!!*

I would have a heart attack big time!!!!!!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

humana humana humana......................................................................................................................................................................




wow, not much else to explain that.


atleast it didnt eat him? although he was messed up for months emotionally...




Jesse


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Scary, but certianly no attack.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

just a huge scare the chit out ya type of ordeal.

pretty insane bodily reactions..

ive been pretty scared before, but i cant believe how scared ud have to be to start throwing up and goin all over everwhere...

not a pleasant experience 



Jesse


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Read it agin*

And I still can't believe it. That would deffinitely give a little negative attitude. I myself have had scary moments on the water, but that would the topper for me.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I read it again and looked at the other links on the page. It seems they are actually targetting Great Whites. Real heros in my book! Too bad that shark didn't really attack.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

With the way he stores his fish on the deck of his kayak, he deserves it. Somebody get that guy a cooler!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Damn it!!!*

Here i was thinking about starting Shark fishing and getting a kayak..And you guys go and post this. Hell the pictures on the other site were bad enough. Now this guy goes and get chase by not just a Shark but the mother of all sharks..The Great White  I am starting to like Snook fishing more and more And if that ever happen to me...Forget about getting back in a kayak. At least he went back have to give him that much, and he was really honest about how he felt...I don't think i would have said anything about pooping on myself. Now that is scare!! and this happen during the day. Thank god shark don't like to eat us, at least thats what they say. I just don't want to be that one that runs into the shark that doesnt know that...we are off limits damn it...LOL...I still wouldnt have gone back into the water...maybe a cushy pier


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

He's yaking in Taupiri Bay, New Zealand (great white), chumming (great white) and longlining (great white) and a great white shows up. Duh! Imagine that...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

dont think u gotta worry about GW's in florida.


Just the big bulls 



Jesse


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*They*

have been caught in Fla A while back ,offshore out of Daytona one was caught....I will try to look it up. But I am pretty sure of this.....But Bullsharks have been proven to be one of the Main Shark in most of the attack here in Fla...And world wide. Don't forget bullshark also can live in many of our river system...freshwater


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

They have also been caught off of Virginia Beach, ill post a pic later.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

from what I heard, bulls are as dangerous as great white...


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

During the last century, the Oceanic White Tip ate more people than all other wild animals combined. WWII had all those ships go down with thousands of men in the water way off shore...a fraction would get rescued. So I am told.


----------



## Yakattack05 (Aug 25, 2006)

*Great White NZ*



Jesse Lockowitz said:


> humana humana humana......................................................................................................................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*It is still taking its toll but the nightmares have eased off and its more of a confidence building scenario for me now to regain my confidence at sea alone...Cheers Paul Morris*


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome,Paul. Nice to see you posting on the board. In hindsight, what would you have done differently and what do you plan to do now? Good to hear that you've been back on the water.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Great White*

About 7yrs ago there was a great white caught off Cape May - Wildwood area approximately 12 miles out it was only a juvenile thou. They figure around 6ft and over 250lbs. It was caught during the MA500 by a none tourny boat.

Rich

The same year the big tiger shark was caught. about 900lbs


----------



## Yakattack05 (Aug 25, 2006)

*Great White NZ Paul Morris*

*I'm currently constructing a huge kayak and sport fishing section on fishingkites co nz and will be up in a couple of weeks.Here I will go into all safety and every aspect of kayak fishing. Things I do NOW and how to get the best out of the sport. keep an eye on the site*


----------

